
Show HN: Chat and Slash – An RPG You Play in Slack, Now in the App Directory - DanHulton
https://www.chatandslash.com/
======
bmlevy9
Hey Dan!

As a fellow bot game creator, this is really cool.

what's your plan for monetization?

Thanks!

